#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct admission in b.tech in hyderabad-btech direct admission in hyderabad

## devsuroor

Hi

I am an experienced and an expert counselor for engineering direct admissions.

Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota or through Donation" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) in Hyderabad:

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)







  Similar Threads: Direct Admission in Narayana Engineering College Hyderabad Direct admission in b.tech - 2012 btech direct admission Direct admission in b.tech in bangalore - btech direct admission in banglore Direct admission in b.tech in indore-btech direct admission in indore Direct admission in b.tech in up-btech direct admission in up

----------

